

The BellKor solution to the Netflix Prize - blackswan
http://www.research.att.com/~volinsky/netflix/ProgressPrize2007BellKorSolution.pdf

======
aston
Interesting that the percentage difference between the winning solution with
107 blended approaches and the close-by solutions using only one approach was
on the order of a fraction of a percent in improvement.

~~~
ntoshev
Do you have a reference describing the single approach?

~~~
aston
If you click around the links on the leaderboard
[<http://www.netflixprize.com/leaderboard>], a lot of folks describe the
basics of their approaches.

There are also a few entries (like "When Gravity and Dinosaurs Unite") that
are explicit blends between two single approaches from different teams.

